# surinam horned frogs



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all.
I had two green phase surinam horned frogs delivered from crystal palace reptiles on friday.:no1:
I am familiar with horned frogs but not this particular species.
Any help or advice greatly appreciated.They are w.c. and i hopefully have a pair for future captive breeding.
Cheers,
Gray.


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

Hey that sounds like a great project, i thought about getting a couple myself from there but decided i wasnt ready for it. I cant offer you any advice im afraid but would love it if you kept us updated on how you do with them, just how they are feeding etc i would be very intrested in. Any pictures would be great.
While i was researching it, i was told in an email that they are hard to breed compared to ornatas or cranwells but they did not elaborate any more than that im afraid, which isnt much use really. Good luck with it anyway id love to see some cb cornutas available sometime.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

nice grey! was in touch with darren from cp last week and he had no greens left!!! strange... gets sum pics up here so can see them m8 i have 4 males and two females at mo all doing well


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

from what i hear from james there not just doing well there doing each other all day and night, the filthy blighters eh! You gotta stop trying to breed the males together james its never gonna work hehe


----------



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all:razz:
Surinams have settled in well and are eating lobworms like no tomorrow!
I'll post pics soon as i get a new digi,broke mine at arctic monkeys gig last sunday unfortunately.
Very surprized they,ve eaten so quickly really so im very happy!
Fox i reserved these 2 weeks ago so darren may well be right if you,ve enquired recently.Deano put em to 1 side for me.Cheers Deano!
Top frogs but look mean as hell compared to my ornatas and cranwells.What do you reck fox?almost scared of the buggers!
Cheers,
Gray.


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

yes i have one and if i go anywhere near him he trys to bite, the rest are fine.... keep a hold of your frogs u will be lucky to get anymore at that price at that size heres a pic of a pair i have


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

awww you'll have to show us ur weird collection of frogs and lizards when we come over thursday.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow those are so coo!!!: victory:


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

no prop jo see my frogs but be lucky to see my cresties always hideing, thanks miranda yes they are cool:smile: 
come on gray get them pics up of your frogs m8


----------



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

will do soon as i can matey.
Was really surprized at size difference as your pictures show.Just hope they were collected from same place at same time and dimorphism isnt age related.
My suspected female,s huge.I really suspect that their general care is very different to ornates or cranwells as just by looking at them i can tell that they,re a lot more aquatic than the above.they,re a lot more "froggy" than the common two available in our hobby.
I have a lot to learn i think with these!: victory:
Gray.


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

you got any other frogs james or is it just the surinams?? About time you got some dendrobates I reckon


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

yes gray totally dif from other ceratophrys have a few care sheets on comp sumwhere will dig them out and send them to u if u think u have 2 females i think kevin stevens has one green male left!


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

heres a fantasy frog u mr t


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

here is sumthing an american friend of mine sent me
Leptodactylid Frogs: Leptodactylidae - Surinam Horned Frog (ceratophrys Cornuta): Species Accounts


----------

